# My First Tourbillon



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

today I'd like to introduce You my first tourbillon.

I believe the mechanical watches are so attractive for men, because it's clear male desire to have an alive toy. Some like engines (cars), some - train models, I like precision and complexity. Almost a year I wore an 'open-heart' swiss watch, then another 8 months - chronographs. Meanwhile I was really attracted by tourbillons, as I think the tourbillon is the most precise and most complicate movement. But the prices were absolutely out of my budget. Until I found Chinese tourbillons.

So I began a 'hunt' over the Bay, and I succeed to grab one at a very reasonable price. It's branded "Exactano", but I've seen it with another brand.










I believed that the tourbillon watch is better to be with a more agile design than is strictly classical, or even elaborate (now I've changed my mind a little).

I was immediately impressed by this one: color dial is well settled as a mix of steel, rose gold and white guilouch. Numbers themselves are also excellent solutions - 3, 9 and 12 are Roman, the rest are Arabic, but with a modern "computer" font. I call it "computer" because long, long ago the results of the games of 8-bit computers were written in this font. Arrows are elegantly shaped. The most beautiful part of course is the tourbillon cage.



















About timing - the movement is HangZhou (PTS) 3310, running on 28,800. It's more noisy than my other watches, distinctly heard. Accuracy stabilized at 2 sec./day, no matter on my wrist or on the desk at any position. This is also not so important to me. The watch has also a day/night dial and a second time zone.










A simple leather strap with unbranded plain buckle is attached. I replaced it with a double push butterfly.










Meanwhile, I had a very strange and funny experience with it. After two weeks wearing, one morning I noticed it was 2 minutes delayed. I checked my computer at home, at work, also my mobile. Oh, I thought, maybe I shouldn't buy it...Anyway, I timed it, but the next morning it was 2 minutes fast! Wow, worse and worse. I timed it again and till now it's clear 2 seconds a day fast. When I shared that in the BG forum, some other members said that this have happened some other times - the satellite server is decentered for a couple of hours.

Here's a wrist-shot:










Regards, Miro.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

They are fascinating. I have been watching the Minorva tourbillons on ebay, which use a range of tourbillon movements. Personally, I would prefer something with a simpler dial so as not to take attention away from the movement. I bet you cant stop watching it! :nerd:

+ 2 seconds is pretty good and if it's consistent you could probably improve on that if you had it regulated. Does it say anything in the documentation regarding service requirements?


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

AlexC1981 said:


> They are fascinating. I have been watching the Minorva tourbillons on ebay, which use a range of tourbillon movements. Personally, I would prefer something with a simpler dial so as not to take attention away from the movement. I bet you cant stop watching it! :nerd:


Yes, I gander on it every 15 minutes 

I agree about the simpler dial, so I have another tourbillon, I'll 'review' it soon. Interesting, it's 2 seconds fast too. But I wear them consequently, as I like both of them. So when I time one and wear it two weeks, it can't gain a minute , and I replace it (then it stops, I don't keep them running)



> + 2 seconds is pretty good and if it's consistent you could probably improve on that if you had it regulated. Does it say anything in the documentation regarding service requirements?


I doubt I can have better timing than that. Also I doubt if somebody can time it here in Bulgaria. I'm absolutely satisfied with that accuracy, it's still a mechanic 

About the maintenance - I've decided to wear them till they stop. I hope that will not be so soon, and hope there will be a qualified watchmakers then . Also I don't know how much will cost the maintenance...


----------

